# FET-Decapeptyl SR 3mg



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

FET. Ive been on decapeptyl sr 3mg from the 5th june and I am now on my third week of Climaval HRT 2mg. My FET is due on the 20th July. How long is decapeptyl sr 3mg effective for?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

28 days.

Good luck!


----------

